# Edge/Bolt



## NickIN (Dec 26, 2002)

So I'm planning to take advantage of the $0 down offer but I'm trying to decide between the 1tb Bolt and 2tb Edge. I don't imagine the space makes a difference to me nor does the $5/mo difference. Is there a huge difference in user experience on the new hardware? Would I be missing anything by going with the Bolt?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

An Edge can only run TE4 for the UX, you can downgrade most Bolt models to TE3 should you desire.
That alone is a huge selling point for the Bolt in my book.


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

NickIN said:


> So I'm planning to take advantage of the $0 down offer but I'm trying to decide between the 1tb Bolt and 2tb Edge. I don't imagine the space makes a difference to me nor does the $5/mo difference. Is there a huge difference in user experience on the new hardware? Would I be missing anything by going with the Bolt?


There's a difference in the monthly cost between the two?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeTurtle (Jul 17, 2015)

Get the bolt due to the sale they are running right now. Then you have lifetime and don't have to worry about monthly fees. You can always sell it down the road and switch to an edge if you change your mind. Might even be able to get 90% of your money back because the sale price is so good right now for a bolt with lifetime!


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

OrangeTurtle said:


> Get the bolt due to the sale they are running right now. Then you have lifetime and don't have to worry about monthly fees. You can always sell it down the road and switch to an edge if you change your mind. Might even be able to get 90% of your money back because the sale price is so good right now for a bolt with lifetime!


We just ordered a Bolt the other day. Our Roamio plus is fine but we have a 4K TV now and I've been wanting the bolt. Actually I didn't know about the Edge till this week. And ad popped up on our tivo box about a special on the bolt. When I went to TiVo's website I noticed the edge. But we got a bolt for 199 and monthly was only 9.99 and we're paying 14.99 now but life time was 249 so we did that. Can't wait to get it. We've had our Roamio since 2013.

So you guys like the bolt? I just came to the edge threads to make sure we won't be sorry we didn't get the edge instead but we got such a good deal on the bolt I'm fine with it. Can't wait to get it.


----------

